# Wood Pen Box Group Buy - No Go.  Closed



## kent4Him (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm looking to see what the interest level would be for a Wood Pen Box Group Buy.  I usually buy my wooden boxes from Jimmy at Wood Pen Pro out of Hawaii (www.woodpenpro.com).  I've communicated with him to find out what kind of volume discount we can get.  He's got 3 types of single pen boxes that can be mixed and matched for volume discounts and 2 types of Double boxes.  So to get the lowest prices we would need 100 single pen boxes and/or 100 double pen boxes.  The types are shown below:

*Single Bubinga*






*Single Rosewood*





*Triangle Box*





*Double Bubinga*





*Double Rosewood*





If we can get 100 Singles and or 100 Doubles the price per box would be $2.99 a piece plus $25 divided by the number of pens in the total order plus shipping costs to you and Paypal fees if you choose to pay that way.  The $25 figure is the shipping to me.  If we can't reach 100 but can reach 50, we are talking about $3.15.

I'm not sure on shipping at this point, but it will vary by the number that you order.  I'll try to get some good estimates.

So, for example, lets say we get a total order of 200 single pen boxes and you ordered 20.  This order would normally cost you $85.85.  Assuming shipping is $10 and you use Paypal, we're talking $74.65.  

I think this might be a good deal for someone looking to pick up 10-40 nice wooden pen boxes.  

I am not taking orders at this time.  I am just trying to gage what type of interest there is out there.  I will only move ahead if I think we can get at least 200 ordered.  Let me know


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd be in for about 10 or so.


----------



## rgundersen (Sep 14, 2006)

I would go 10 or so also.


----------



## herper62 (Sep 14, 2006)

same here
Herper


----------



## mdburn_em (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm definitely interested.  My degree of interest is variable according to whether not any of these will hold a gents/statesman etc.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Sep 14, 2006)

You can get boxes like the single and double bubinga in maple and rosewood at Beartooth woods for $2.75 each at any quantity.  The others may be worth a group buy, though


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 19, 2006)

Jason is right.  I don't think there will be enough interest for the other boxes to make it worth the trouble.  []  Sorry, but I'm closing this.


----------

